# Hello



## shockedcanadian

I am new here, but have become increasing involved in the political discourse.

I hope I can provide some perspective on the Canadian experience.


----------



## Intense

Welcome.


----------



## hjmick

Canada. America's hat...


----------



## Mr. H.

Howdy.


----------



## Toro




----------



## freedombecki

shockedcanadian said:


> I am new here, but have become increasing involved in the political discourse.
> 
> I hope I can provide some perspective on the Canadian experience.


Welcome to USMB, shockedcanadian. Hope you enjoy the boards! 

You might be better grounded if you wear rubber shoes.


----------



## sealadaigh

shockedcanadian said:


> I am new here, but have become increasing involved in the political discourse.
> 
> I hope I can provide some perspective on the Canadian experience.



i like stanley park and was beaten in a hundred yard dash by harry jerome in tacoma once, but he shook my hand and laughed, saying "i didn't know white boys could run that fast."

i sure liked that man. he was a nice guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

hjmick said:


> Canada. America's hat...



We're becoming Canada's toilet, you mean. Thanks to Obama, Canadians are now richer than us.


----------



## Truthseeker420

TheGreatGatsby said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada. America's hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're becoming Canada's toilet, you mean. Thanks to Obama, Canadians are now richer than us.
Click to expand...


You American hating communist.


----------



## strollingbones

toronto sucks...montreal is great...vancouver was nice...


----------



## Offshore

TheGreatGatsby said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada. America's hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're becoming Canada's toilet, you mean. Thanks to Obama, Canadians are now richer than us.
Click to expand...



The line I recently heard...'Remember when Americans used to laugh at Canadians? Well,
who's laughing now!'

Fortunately under the Harper Government, Canada has created more jobs and trade in the last three years than any other G-7. The conservative government has secured job growth opportunities and trade throughout the world that carry the country into longer term prosperity, and we still have a top credit rating. An NDP(liberal) won't acknowledge this, but they're too busy 'not laughing'...


----------



## freedombecki

TheGreatGatsby said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada. America's hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're becoming Canada's toilet, you mean. Thanks to Obama, Canadians are now richer than us.
Click to expand...

That's why we're getting rid of him in November?

I thought it was because he is incompetent, arrogant, uncompromising and nastily solicitous of conservative Americans to be his "enemy."

As far as Canada is concerned, I'm glad their day has come to have an upgrade in wealth to match the beauty of their fabulous glaciers, resourcefulness of their people, creativity of their artists, and accommodation of their diverse, multicultural country. And needless to say, it's hard to beat their chefs' cooking. 

Beautiful Lake Louise, Canada's glacial rockies​ 



free wallpaper source​


----------



## percysunshine

How to spell 'Canada' phoneticly;

See...eh..dee...eh...en...eh...dee...eh


----------

